

Clever table design - socmoth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pThb0LKbHsU

======
slackerIII
I can imagine my fingers getting crushed so vividly after watching that.

------
tsally
Just goes to show you that there is always innovation left to be done. Hell,
before seeing this video I would have assumed that table innovation was pretty
much finished. Makes me think of statements from some of Google's engineers
saying that search is 95% perfected.

~~~
neilc
Really? Do you have a source for those statements from Google engineers?

~~~
jsrfded
I saw that quote somewhere, I think marissa said it in one of her talks

~~~
jeroen
Here:
[http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/09/marissa-m...](http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2008/09/marissa-
mayer-t.html)

 _Search is an unsolved problem. We have a good 90 to 95% of the solution, but
there is a lot to go in the remaining 10%._

------
zaius
I was thinking this was going to be about html tables...

~~~
alexkay
I was sure it was about database schema...

------
creativeembassy
Anyone else think about designing and building their own? I'd love to design
something physical for a change.

~~~
pyroman
I thought about building one on my own when watching the video, but I haven't
even built anything simple before. Maybe I need the challenge to get me
interested.

------
matt1
Why is it that when you click on the "Pricing" link on their website it
doesn't tell you the price?

<http://www.dbfletcher.com/capstan/>

A YouTube commenter said it costs abut $17K. Another site indicates it's a bit
more: "The large Capstan tables cost around $95,000 and the smaller Rising and
Furling tables cost between $24,000 and $58,500 depending on size."

<http://www.luxist.com/2006/12/13/db-fletcher-tables/>

Anyone know how much for the one in the video? Or is it all custom?

------
noelchurchill
Now I need a room that can expand as easily as the table.

~~~
huhtenberg
The table was designed for a luxury super-yacht. So it was kind of in reverse
- first they got the room, then they got the table :)

------
chagrin
Here we go. HN's first youtube post :(

~~~
matt1
Calm calm. This is a video of a novel, innovative table design which is both
intellectually stimulating and interesting from an entrepreneurial
perspective. It's not like he posted a link to a Remi Gaillard video or
anything like that.

~~~
biohacker42
Yes but he does have a point.

I remember this from Reddit. And lets face it, the transition is never sudden,
it's not like tomorrow bunny with a pancake on its head will be the top story
on HN.

The decline will be slow and it will happen via those rare stories that both
hackers and non hackers find interesting.

Videos, any kind of video, are much more dangerous then pictures, and pictures
more dangerous then text.

This is definitely something that an engineer can appreciate, but it is also
something ANYONE can watch think cool!

~~~
tstegart
Videos are dangerous?

~~~
biohacker42
They are most likely to be liked by _both_ hackers and non-hackers.

Text is least likely.

------
figured
flip-flops?

~~~
figured
boo to being mod'ed down.

I am I the only one who noticed that she was wearing business attire with flip
flops?

~~~
pavel_lishin
You noticed someone's shoes?

You're not one of us...

~~~
eru
Q: How can you spot an extrovert mathematician? ... A: He looks at your shoes
when he talks to you.

------
shadytrees
If you twist it one more time, it becomes the Transformer that says, "What's
up, little bitches?"

~~~
mattmaroon
FWIW, I laughed out loud at that one.

